# Solved: Apple Quicktime Will Not Install



## hrc987 (Oct 15, 2000)

I have tried to install Apple Quicktime. I am running Winxp pro, on a windows machine.

I get the following message:
Error, please check path to 1033.MST. Certify transform paths are valid

C\Windows\installer\{C21D5524-A970-42A-AC8A-59B8C7CDCA31}
When I click this folder, I do see Quicktime install and uninstall.

I even copied that from another computer with Quicktime and pasted it into C\windows\installer, but it still does the same thing when I try to put it in. It just stops at a certain point of installing the files, and I get that message. There is nothing in Control Panel to remove it, and I don't know what to do.

Any ideas? Thanks and HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## oserdavid (Aug 5, 2006)

A lot of people have been round the houses trying to install the latest QuickTime - though not necessarily with quite your symptoms. I failed completely - even stripping it out completely from the registry didn't help. But I found I was able to install Quick Time Alternative (also from Apple) - and some people have reported success installing earlier versions of QuickTime.

Hope this helps
David


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

QuickTime Alternative will allow you to play QuickTime files (.mov, .qt and other extensions) without having to install the official QuickTime Player or put up with the QT nags. It also supports QuickTime content that is embedded in webpages. http://www.free-codecs.com/QuickTime_Alternative_download.htm


----------



## oserdavid (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks bearbottoms

I was aware of that - but I wish someone would provide a definitive solution to the QuickTime installer issue...
David


----------



## hrc987 (Oct 15, 2000)

I finally restored my computer to a week earlier and then it installed. However, having this "bug" in the installation process does not speak well for Apple Quicktime and the people who publish the software!


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

Commercial Software or what I call propriority software has been causing me many issues lately. Especially Microsoft, but as you see...Apple too...and others. It is why I am switching to mostly Open Source software. 

I reinstalled MSOffice to check something on a Open Office spreadsheet, for compatibility. I then uninstalled MSOffice. After that, my HTML links in Open Office calc would no longer work. The installation process of MSOffice changed some setting which now prevents the links from working in calc. I can change calc to an HTML document where the links work fine....and even put it up on my website. But I can't check links in calc any more.

I only have these type issues with propriortary software companies who think they need to change all setting to default to their program without asking. Sends me searching.


----------



## oserdavid (Aug 5, 2006)

@hrc987

Hmm... I somehow don't think that is going to help me. My registry is absolutely clean of any Quicktime references (unless someone can suggest something else to search for). The problem only occurred, first of all, when I simply tried to update the QuickTime version I had at the time.

@bearbottoms

Yes..., well... After a similar problem with an Acrobat Reader update some months ago, I decided to get rid of Acrobat Reader completely and install Foxit - which has a much smaller footprint and does me just fine - but, irritating thing is, while, using regedit, I can find no references to Acrobat, or Acroread, or AcroExch anywhere in my registry keys, values or data - I still have Acrobat Reader 7 in my Windows Install/Uninstall panel - and I can't get rid of it permanently, no matter what I try. Thus should I ever wish to reinstall Acrobat Reader (God forbid!), it will almost certainly still tell me, as does QuickTime, it can't uninstall the previous version...

I just wonder where and how these programs are burying themselves on my hard drive. Norton AntiVirus was another one that was very very difficult to eliminate completely (though there I did succeed, finally).

I still think the QuickTime issue is an Installshield issue - but it's beyond me.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You might try Windows Installer CleanUp Utility


----------

